# Skylar 11/17/05-8/7/09



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

He looks so sweet. There's a lot of us who just love the redheads! RIP Skylar


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss....your Skylar surely was a handsome boy...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I sit with tars fo your loss of that beautiful boy He reminds me a lot of my old red man that I ost May 15, 2007 to heart attack, bu at the ripe age of 2 years, months. You pecious boy was way to young to b going to the bridge. I hope he looks up my goldens,--brothers Buck and Scooter, littermates Hunter and KayCee, plus my Irish Seeters, Boots adn Red and a mass of English setters goingall the way back to '56.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful boy. Rest in peace sweetheart. And hugs to you. I'm sorry you found us under these sad circumstances, but I hope you find comfort here, and share more about your life with Skylar.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

Looks like Skylar was very loved. Love the adventurous spirit shines through in those pictures. Thanks for sharing those pics with us!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a very, very handsome boy.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Skylar. A gorgeous red headed boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear the tragic news about Skylar

RIP Skylar


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your boy was obviously very special.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

RIP Skylar, what a handsme guy he was and I know how broken hearted you all are at this time. My thoughts and prayers are with you. xxoo


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

This is a good place to come when you're sad and in need of comfort, we stick together. I'm sorry for your terrible loss. We can justify death after illness but justifying death in any other way is so terribly painful. Skyler looked like the perfect gentleman. 
Tear up that **** Rainbow Bridge Skylar, if my Jake left anything for you.
RIP Skyler
Thank you for letting us mourn with you.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Play hard at the bridge sweet Skylar.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss of handsome Skylar, far too young. He's among a great pack of pups at the Bridge, all of whom will watch him until you meet again.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So Very Sorry. I hope Skylar has met my Sam, another handsome redhead, and they are running with abandon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your Skylar was so beautiful. Those pictures of him broke my heart for you and the tears flow.
I am so very sorry. Our babies are so very precious.


----------



## Gables (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your sympathy, it really means a lot. Skylar was my third golden and certainly not my last. I can see that this is a great place and Im sure I will be around here for a while.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh No!*

Oh No!! I am so very sorry about Skylar.

You know he's at the Rainbow Bridge, playing with my babies!!

Skylar would want you to be happy.

What a gorgeous boy!!

*RIP SKYLAR*


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the sudden loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had to find us due to Skylar's passing. He was a very handsome boy and I am sure he is up at the bridge telling all of our dogs all about what a great family he had. Such a handsome boy and a great joy for life. I love this picture of him.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the tragic and sudden loss of your sweet boy. I will send up a little prayer to my angel Kody to look out for Skylar at the Bridge. I hope that spending some time here on the forum with us will help comfort you during this difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Skylar...Run free sweet boy..............


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Words cannot express the loss you must feel Skylar was very beautiful. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats very sad news. Too young to lose such a beauty.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your Sylar so tragically. He was gorgeous and looked like he had alot of fun. Feel free to share more about him when you are ready to.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Gables said:


> Skylar was my third golden and certainly not my last. I can see that this is a great place and Im sure I will be around here for a while.


Those are precisely the words I wanted to hear

Welcome.

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Skylar at such a young age. He was a very handsome guy.

We currently have a 7 month old show type that replaced the loss of 1st golden in January. He was a red and left us with an insatiable love for goldens. I still have a weakness for reds.

The B&W photo you posted reminds me so much of our boy.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Skylar, and know you must be heartbroken. What a beautiful boy and obviously well loved boy. 

Play hard at the bridge dear Skylar.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry you have lost Skylar,he was a very handsome golden. Thinking of you at this sad time.RIP Skylar.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Skylar at such a young age. Another bright star will light the sky.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Skylar


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Skylar! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. They sure leave a golden shaped space in our hearts when they're gone. He was beautiful.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Say hi to Skyler the Skypup for me


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was so sorry to read of the loss of your handsome boy Skylar .. may he run softly at the bridge.

And may your memories bring you peace as you remember him.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending prayers for you, Skylar will have fun with all our precious Goldens at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

That's so sad. 
Rest in peace Skylar.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathies for your loss, what a horrible tragedy.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

OMG that is just so unfair..........
Did the driver at least stop?


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am just so sorry for you loss. He surely was a beautiful boy.

RIP sweet Skylar


----------

